# Chapman



## galaxy2jake (May 17, 2007)

So, I applied for transfer into Film Production, and I still haven't heard back. Is this normal? I kind of need to know if I am in or not so I can prepare for fall.

My file is complete, but the decision is pending. It has said this for about two months now.

I called twice, but they said two different things.

Does anyone know? Do I have hope?


----------



## XJames (May 31, 2007)

hey dude/tte

i'm in the same situation. I talked to the folks at Dodge, they said by tomorrow all decisions will have been made.
I'm so tense I could crack (metaphorically, not psychotically.. its sad that nowadays one has to explain that).

Have you heard anything? I wish you good news. I'm thinking that what they do is, they decide all film prod transfer applicants at the same time... so we're basically in competition with each other. So, wishing us both good luck. If I don't get it, I'll be going to a community college, and then try for Chapman again, or UCLA, USC, etc. I've applied to LA City, Orange Coast, and Santa Monica. Still don't know which one to pick. Hoping for none.

Cheers


----------



## galaxy2jake (May 31, 2007)

Wow, your situation is very familiar to mine. I will also go to junior college if I don't get in, and then try again next semester.

I do know that my decision is in the mail, and I will receive it tomorrow or Saturday. I will post whether I got in or not when I find out.

Good luck to you as welL!


----------



## Winterreverie (May 31, 2007)

are your decisions not already posted on the web advisor? Or have you checked there?


----------



## XJames (May 31, 2007)

yeah.. I've been checking about five, ten times a day for a few months now...

When I called Dodge on monday they told me that by Friday the decisions would have been made and posted on webadvisor, so I've checked about every half hour today...

It still shows as file complete, decision pending.

At least all this tension and expectation gave me a small blog entry, which you can read by clicking the link below... lol

Anywho, if it's not on web advisor by 2pm pacific, I'll call them tomorrow and try to coax them into giving me the decision by phone.

But the fact that only one in ten is accepted really makes me kinda... hope for the best, but expect the worst... are they gonna drop the bomb or not..
sorry, sometimes my hands don't obey when I tell them to stop typing crap


----------



## galaxy2jake (Jun 1, 2007)

Yeah, so I got the letter in the mail, and I will not be attending chapman this semester 

It's kinda of lame.

I will try again next semester though, as well as some other schools.


----------



## XJames (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm sorry... really... I feel man...
I called them today a few times... I gathered that the film school sent the recomendations to the admissions office... and I'll get my answer next week only.

At least LACC has already "accepted" me, and so I'm going either way


----------



## Philly (Jun 1, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it too much guys.  I'm starting Chapman's MFA this fall...that's always an option-grad school.  My advice is to keep making films and find a voice.  If you stick with it and are serious about making it your life--you'll catch the attention of some school-or producer  Good Luck!


----------



## galaxy2jake (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey, I just want to say I appreciate everyone's comments. I am trying again at chapman next semester, along with some other film schools, so hopefully I will get a head start next semester.


----------



## XJames (Jun 2, 2007)

Good luck man.

You can try and talk to the folks at Chapman and find out why they didn't admit you, what was lacking, so you can work on that... be it grades, writing, etc. Make sure you tell them the reason you're asking, so they're more forthcoming with information.


----------

